# Recertification by exam



## llivraczxcvbnm42 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am an expiring EMTB. I have registered for one of the new recertification computer based exams. Does anyone know how that will work if i pass? do i still have to get the med director signatures and stuff like if i was choosing the continuing education method of recertification?

Also, does anyone know if the pearson-vue recertification includes a practical, or is it all on the computer?


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 7, 2010)

I did my medic recert on the computer, there was no practical. The NREMT sent a shortened recert form.  All I need besides the test was med control signature, cpr, and acls card copies to send in. On the recert form the med director signs off on your skills and such.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2010)

Echoing above, the recert by exam qualifies as the refresher and the additional CE hours. You still have to have the medical director/training director signature (EMT-B is either, unlike EMT-P) that you know how to do an assessment, provide PPV, manage a cardiac arrest, bandage and splint, spinal immobilization, OB/Gyn, and "other related skills" like "radio communication" and "report writing." This isn't a strict practical exam as it can be signed off based on QA/QI or "other" in addition to "direct observation." You also need to maintain CPR certification which needs to be signed off on (you don't have to send in a copy of your card, but you can).


----------



## llivraczxcvbnm42 (Feb 7, 2010)

Who can be a "training director?" I havent worked someplace with formal med control in a while (forest service firefighter, etc.) And i dont want to go to inactive status. Can anyone who is my supervisor sign off? does it have to be one of the approved med control agencies that the NREMT lists on their site when you are logged in to associate with?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2010)

The specific titles listed is "service director," "training director,"  or "physician director." So anyone who can claim one of those three titles can sign it. So... who is responsible for providing training at your location? The services listed on the NREMT portal are services who have choosen to use the portal to help track CMEs and the like. Just because you can't "associate" with your agency doesn't mean your agency can't sign off or that they can't become an agency to associate with.


----------



## TccEMT (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you working at the moment? If not than you _have_ to go inactive. If you're working for the Forest Service at the moment, than give the LEs a call. Chances are one of them is the EMS Coor. for the forest and can help you out.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 9, 2010)

TccEMT said:


> Are you working at the moment? If not than you _have_ to go inactive. If you're working for the Forest Service at the moment, than give the LEs a call. Chances are one of them is the EMS Coor. for the forest and can help you out.



Yet another reason not to give NR another dollar.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 9, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Yet another reason not to give NR another dollar.



how does that work? you just let your nr lapse permanently?

how do you maintain your state license without NR?


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 9, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> how does that work? you just let your nr lapse permanently?
> 
> how do you maintain your state license without NR?



Not all states require the NR - it's totally optional in NJ, and the state could care less if I have NR or not.  Other states require you to pass NR to get your initial cert, but then you can let it lapse and just meet state recert requirements.  It all depends on where you are.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 9, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> how does that work? you just let your nr lapse permanently?
> 
> how do you maintain your state license without NR?



My state does not require NR, it has its own recertification criteria. I maintain both my state paramedic and instructor credentials meeting the state's requirements. 

The State requires initial testing with NR as it is a cheaper alternative than maintaining its own certification test, but after that, there is no need to pay NR for certifying a provider is the lowest common denominator of EMS education in the country. 

For reciprocity, it is not NR that gets it, it is your state card. 
(In fact on the reciprocity application it states that an NR card will not be accepted)


----------



## TccEMT (Feb 9, 2010)

Most states that use NR only use it for the test. Both AZ and TX are that way. You take the NR test and get a state card but after that AZ only requires a refresher class and TX has several options CE / Refresher Class / OR NR test again.

The only times you have to have NR is if you in LA (the only state I know that requires it) or if you work as an EMT for the Feds/Military


----------



## GaEMT (Feb 11, 2010)

How was the test for this?    Harder than the original registry or the same?   Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2010)

Same exam.


----------

